# Something I noticed...



## BredliFreak (Oct 16, 2015)

I was reading the NSW licence list today and I saw some stuff that I have never seen kept before but are cool animals, such as Kimberley Beardies (pogona microlepidota), Verreaux's skinks and DeVis' snakes. Why is this?

Regards,
Bredli


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 17, 2015)

Quite simply, there is probably very few if any in the captive market. Some species despite be available on the schedule don't deal well with captive conditions and other species, keepers are yet to fully understand their needs to be able to keep and breed them successfully.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 17, 2015)

Much like Eyrean Earless dragon's (Tympanocryptis tetraporophora) down here in victoria.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 21, 2015)

*****ly forest skinks(G. queenslandidae)... NicGeee would be drooling if people kept them... One of the coolest small skinks I've seen!


----------



## baker (Oct 21, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> *****ly forest skinks(G. queenslandidae)... NicGeee would be drooling if people kept them... One of the coolest small skinks I've seen!


You may want to get yourself a towel or something then, they are currently kept. From what I hear they are not to exciting to keep, they just like to sit under their logs most of the time. Still a cool species though and would be interesting to keep.

Cheers Cameron.


----------

